# Daveys lake area?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Anyone ever fish Davels lake? I see it on the map between Sunset and Higbees. There's a small creek passing by it that empties into the bay.

Is this a really small creek? Is the lake real shallow? Any potential for flatties being near where the creek empties?

I've fished Higbees and Sunset, so I'm guessing it's pretty much the same ... trout, croaks, flatties, but figured I'd ask. Dogg, Junkman, you probably know


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

On Bing I'd say it appears to be a manmade lake, based on it's depth. Looks like less than 1/4 mile in from the beach, and maybe 1/2 mile up the beach from the Sunset Beach parking lot. 

I'll have to add this place to my list of new places to explore. I didn't have the internet to research stuff back when i was a kid living in the Villas, or I'd have probably known about this place.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

While I haven't been there in many years, it used to be a swampy lil pond. I do remember stories bout folks catchin' pickeral there but never saw any. The bugs back there were terrible and the brush was thick.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Probably poison ivy too ... I remember looking up past the dunes lat year there and thinking there was an awful lot of it growing ... Maybe I'll stick to the beach


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep you would be better off. It does get thick back there.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

There was a Road of sorts at the end of New England Road on LEFT just before the parking lot.. Lake is Fresh water Carry night crawlers and small hooks on light rod catch small sunfish and liveline them for large mouth, have seen over 5#ers. the rangers used to keep it semi clear


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks ... I'll see ... maybe I will feel adventerous if the flatties aren't biting


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, the flatties were biting around the creek inlet ... lots of old pilings where the creek enters the bay ... gulp in pink and chartreuse was the ticket ... high tide is best due to water clarity issues with it being on the shoreline AND in the Delaware Bay. It was a nice walk from Sunset Beach .. maybe one mile or so. I tried to go into the lake area, but the path was overgrown.

No keepers, but it was decent and frequent pullage.

PS - I asked a local about the lake, but didn't get much info ... interesting what some beachgoers were not wearing ... if you've heard of Higbees beach then you know what I'm talking about


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep happens every year.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Dogg ... I wrote your phone number down and forgot to pick the piece of paper off the counter when I left for my trip. Next time


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

No problem.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Now you know what BEACH SHINKAGE IS!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

junkmansj said:


> Now you know what BEACH SHINKAGE IS!


ummm ... I tried not to look down when we were talking


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Temporary Blindness is Good!


----------

